# Spaniel - long ears



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Started roughing this out at beginning of July 15 from a blank cut earl in the year, this was initially started when I was at the coast for the summer and could enjoy sitting outside with knife in hand.

Think I have posted enough pictures, if anyone wants to make patterns from these to have a go at it please feel free.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Fantastic Gloops, I could tell straight away what kind of dog this was. Will you paint it mate? if so what colours? N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Painting is next job, hav'nt decided yet Springer black or brown or a single colour cocker.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well carved Gloops. I look forward to seeing is painted. What length shank will you mount it on?


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Gloops, you are a very good carver and I like your toppers. This carving is very, very nice. Thank you for offerings your pictures as a pattern for others to use. I only wish I were still able to carve for I would definitely use it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking work!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

always handy to have patterens on hand .saves a lot of time researching the subject and drawing them to scale.

thanks for that

I have to do a race horse head for a customer he wants one mounting on a cardigan stick . Not sure where I will mount it yet have to get some drawings done and template made.

He wants it carved from a light coloured wood and a collar made from buffalo horn with the cardigan stick cap in buffalo horn .

He just turn round and slapped the money in hand without even asking for a quote gave me his address never meet the guy before all whilst we where in the bay of Biscay whilst we had a 20 foot swell .He was using a ladies walking stick with a very small handle but said he wanted something individual. So surprised when he didn't ask me for my address or details

Al this happened whilst talking to a wood turner he was showing me some of his work on his lap top

I wouldn't pay for wi fi on the ship they charged £65 for 200 minutes pretty pricy I thought. and the amount of people using it was quite staggering


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Well carved Gloops. I look forward to seeing is painted. What length shank will you mount it on?


Shank length will be around 45 inch, I allways put painted toppers onto long shanks and add a wrist cord.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hope we get to see the finished or progress of this piece. Cheers. N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Well carved Gloops. I look forward to seeing is painted. What length shank will you mount it on?


Hi CV3, update to my previous answer, my normal shank length for painted toppers is 43 inches, this allows for any shortening for any other user and allows it to be used

as a walking pole.

In the past I have made them shorter so that they can be held by the topper, but constant use can wear the finish. so I now leave the onus on the user.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Whiteroselad said:


> Hope we get to see the finished or progress of this piece. Cheers. N.


Will post when progress is made.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi CV3, update to my previous answer, my normal shank length for painted toppers is 43 inches, this allows for any shortening for any other user and allows it to be used
as a walking pole.
In the past I have made them shorter so that they can be held by the topper, but constant use can wear the finish. so I now leave the onus on the user.[/quote]

That is a practical approach Gloops. When I finish the stick I am doing I am going to start a animal topper. Thinking a bear.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi CV3, update to my previous answer, my normal shank length for painted toppers is 43 inches, this allows for any shortening for any other user and allows it to be used
as a walking pole.
In the past I have made them shorter so that they can be held by the topper, but constant use can wear the finish. so I now leave the onus on the user.[/quote]

That is a practical approach Gloops. When I finish the stick I am doing I am going to start a animal topper. Thinking a bear.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi CV3,
A bear would make a good topper, we don't get many of those in the UK .

When doing a pattern I like to use a side view and a top view so a reasonable shape comes out after bandsawing the blank.

When cutting the pattern out I keep the waste pieces because thes can be used as profile gauges when carving.


----------

